# Wright's Inbreeding Coefficient is One Useful Tool For Understanding Your Pedigree



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Breeding dogs is as PC as owning a "Pit Bull".
That said, one tool for good breeding (or understanding your dog) is a inbreeding calculator.

Inbreeding calculator


Inbreeding_CE_AG_and_TT_Done2 by Sterbentz Creations, on Flickr

With out crunching the numbers, I would not have guessed that their is over 45% G/C Scruffy in the make up of this litter.

Inbreeding Coefficient is used in combination WITH other tools in order to help a breeder know what his or her puppies will be like.:thumbsup:


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Very useful i was using a different calc method to gt percentages of each dogs contributing genes this works much better.

Thank you


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

SMiGGs said:


> Very useful i was using a different calc method to gt percentages of each dogs contributing genes this works much better.
> 
> Thank you


Your welcome. I have tried several IC calculators. Not only does this one work great, its free! The dogs on his web site from Germany look very, very nice as well.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NORTH CAL TIM!!! stroll up in here with something tangible that you can work out and see it in numbers ... Thats whats up!?!.. :goodpost: .. 


yeah them germans and russians know how to breed a critter for a variety of purposes and have it down as more than science its an art..


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> NORTH CAL TIM!!! stroll up in here with something tangible that you can work out and see it in numbers ... Thats whats up!?!.. :goodpost: ..
> 
> yeah them germans and russians know how to breed a critter for a variety of purposes and have it down as more than science its an art..


LOL
I am so emotional I do no know if I could handle a game test LOL.
For the benefit of the breed, I would do it if it was legal and the set of rules the UKC set down was used.

BTW- Love your Bully (the real Bully) on your signature.

I do not breed for paper, however it is important. I do not chase dead dogs, but they are VERY respected. Even with out game testing, I feel that I am doing more good than harm. If I was to die today, the dogs I produced will have helped me to know I have lived a great life! Hoka Hey!

My last name is Sterbentz. I am sure the "breeder" in me comes from my ancestors watching over me. The Germans (and Yugoslavians) are VERY particular dog breeders.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree it is useful. It's important to know when doing a breeding how inbred the parents are and the rate of inbreeding for the litter itself. 

I couldn't see the pic with info but I think you are talking about two different (though important) aspects of the calculator COI a measurement of inbreeding and blood contribution by ancestor 45% scruffy.

It's nice to see a breeder using this. More should pay attention to blood contribution, COI and AKV.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

*I was bored....*

Inbreeding calculator

Coefficient for CA URO1 UNJ UWP GRCH 'PR' JHNSNS LIL MISS INDEPENDENCE CGC
• Inbreeding: 0.0673828125 (6.73828125%) 
• AVK (ancestor loss coefficient): 60.31746031746%
The computation has been done for 6 generations

Inbreeding contribution by acenstor
GRCH LUNA'S GAFF LUSCIOUS SABLE	0.03125 (3.125%)
GRCH,PR GAFF'S CA PRIMETIME DNA-P	0.0078125 (0.78125%)
CH GAFF'S LIMITED EDITION	0.0078125 (0.78125%)
GRCH GAFFS CA NAVARROS CEASAR JR TWO	0.005859375 (0.5859375%)
GRCH SACKETT'S GAFF'S CALIF DAZZLE	0.001953125 (0.1953125%)
AKC/UKC CH LIL SIERRA PERCY PENNY PACKER	0.00439453125 (0.439453125%)
GRCH PR GAFFS CALIFORNIA TOP GUN	0.0048828125 (0.48828125%)
CH NORTHERN CA GAFF'S KISS ME KATE	0.001953125 (0.1953125%)
GRCH GAFFS NORTHERN CA GRACE DNA-P	0.00146484375 (0.146484375%)

Percent of blood by ancestor
CH 'PR' EASYSTREAK'S SOLDIER OF RAVNLFT	50
BIMBS RBIMBS URO1 UWPO UWPCHX GRCH PR DELMARVAS JHNSNS WISH ON A STAR CGC, UKC TOP TEN 2006 #8,TT	50
UAG-II, UWP, GRCH 'PR' RAVNLOFT'S THE INFERNAL MACHINE TT, CGC, BST, TDI, CL2-R, DNA-VIP	25
CH 'PR' LUNA'S INCA GODDESS OF THE SUN DNA-VIP	25
GRCH'PR' LUNA'S SHOWSTAR TWICE AS NICE	25
GRCH PR BRAVEHEART'S MOLLY HATCHET	25
INT CH UKC GR CH 'PR' CALDERON'S GYPSEA LIL BEEFCAKE	12.5
INT CH UAG-I, UWPCH, GRCH LARUM'S ROSE RED OF BACKWOODS TT, CGC, DNA-VIP	12.5
GRCH 'PR' MAXIMILLION OF KAOS	12.5
GRCH LUNA'S GAFF LUSCIOUS SABLE	25
GRCH,PR GAFF'S CA PRIMETIME DNA-P	15.625
GRCH GAFF'S BOOMERANG OF BRAVEHEART	12.5
CH"PR" BRAVEHEART'S GEE WILLIKERS	12.5
INT CH GRCH 'PR' CALDERON'S SUNDANCE KID	6.25
CH ESTRELLA DE CIELO DNA-P	6.25
BRYTESS CA BIG DADDY DIESEL	6.25
CH 'PR' LARUM'S PAZAZZI PLATINUM OF NV DNA-VIP	6.25
GR CH PR' WINDS CA.357 MAGNUM	6.25
'PR' LUNA'S DUTCHESS OF YORK	6.25
CH GAFF'S LIMITED EDITION	18.75
PR GAFF'S AGENT ORANGE	12.5
GRCH GAFFS CA NAVARROS CEASAR JR TWO	12.5
GRCH SACKETT'S GAFF'S CALIF DAZZLE	14.0625
GRCH RIVER RUN'S WAILIN' WILLIE	6.25
GRCH STARLITES JACKPOT O RIVERRUN	6.25
GRCH"PR" MARAUDER'S MIGHTY MERCURY TT	3.125
GR CH CALDERON'S DYNASTY SABLE	3.125
'PR' NAVARRO'S CA MISS MAGPIE	4.6875
AKC/UKC CH LIL SIERRA PERCY PENNY PACKER	9.375
BRYTESS TINKERBELLE DNA-P	3.125
GRCH 'PR' LARUM'S FINAL JUDGEMENT	3.125
CH PR NEVADA'S PHANTOM AMETHYST	3.125
CH PR' WINDS CA SHADE	3.125
GRCH 'PR' NAVARRO'S CA RIGGS	3.125
'PR' LUNA'S BLACK PEARL	3.125
PERDUES COLD SHOT	9.375
HOT SHOT'S GAFF ALI	9.375
GRCH PR GAFFS CALIFORNIA TOP GUN	12.5
PR LADY KIVA OF PAKUTSI	6.25
CH NORTHERN CA GAFF'S KISS ME KATE	10.9375
GRCH,PR REDWOODS SHADYTOWN PUD	6.25
GRCH STORYTIME'S UPON THIS ROC	3.125
RIVER RUN'S APACHE PRINCESS	3.125
NGRCH,GRCH ROWDYTOWN RAINBO WARRIOR	4.6875
GRCH RIVER RUNS CHANCES OF STARLITE	3.125
N'GRCH,GRCH LARUM'S STORMIN NORMAN	3.125
GRCH,PR KNOWLWOODS SHADYTOWN GEORGIA PEACHES	1.5625
NN_3_G6	1.5625
NN_4_G6	1.5625
GAFF'S SUE'S BABY GUS	1.5625
'PR' NORTHERN CA CLEO BAMBINO	1.5625
CH SIERRA'S LI'L ABNER	1.5625
CH SIERRA'S DAISY MAE	1.5625
GRCH GAFFS NORTHERN CA GRACE DNA-P	6.25
GRCH 'PR' SHADYTOWN'S EAST BAY KAYLEE	1.5625
GRCH,PR NEVADA'S PHANTOM VICEROY	1.5625
CH FITZ PITS MAKO	1.5625
GR CH PR' ARKAYS LI'L BOOMERANG CGC	1.5625
'PR' CANDY'S STORMY MONDAY BLUES	1.5625
THAO VANG	1.5625
CH WHITE ROCK PERRY THE FRIDGE CD CGC ROH	4.6875
GRCH,CH PERDUES BLAZE OF GLORY	4.6875
GAFF'S CA BAKALA	4.6875
CH RED SKY'S VELVET	4.6875
CH PR DEVENPORT'S COOLHAND LUKE	4.6875
GRCH KNOWLWOODS CA KELLSEY	4.6875
GRCH"PR" PAKUTSI OF WINDS CA	3.125
CH"PR" LADY CHEROKEE OF LAR-SAN	3.125
GRCH,PR GAFF'S CALIFORNIA LEXXUS	3.125
CH,PR KNOWLWOODS PEACHES-N-CREAME	3.125
A/CH,NGRCH,GRCH ROWDYTOWN'S HARDROCK CAFE	1.5625
YORK'S BLUE ANGEL	1.5625
GRCH RIVER RUN'S SUGAR MAGG	3.125
CH ROWDYTOWN'S Q'BELLO NINO	1.5625
CH HARBERS JR ( ROWDYTOWN ) SUE ELLEN	1.5625
AKC/UKC CH STORYTIME'S ON THE DARKSIDE	1.5625


----------

